# NFPA 72-2013 Class A Raceways



## iamorfus (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello everyone. I have a fire alarm system with requirements to connect a remote annunciator to the FACP in a separate building via a Class A circuit. No problem. The circuit is a total of roughly 1400 feet one way and has redundant raceway for the entire length with the exception of roughly 75 feet in which the circuit passes through a single underground conduit from one building to another before splitting to two separate redundant conduits through the building above ground.

My question is whether or not NFPA 72-2013 Section 12.3.7 Exception (2) allows this since the circuit is to only one device, or is the intent of the code to only allow this from the point you "drop" out of a main trunk line raceway to a single device?

"12.3.7* Class A and Class X circuits using physical conductors (e.g., metallic, optical fiber) shall be installed such that the outgoing and return conductors, exiting from and returning to the control unit, respectively, are routed separately. The outgoing and return (redundant) circuit conductors shall be permitted in the same cable assembly (i.e., multi-conductor cable), enclosure, or raceway only under the following conditions:
(1) For a distance not to exceed 10 ft (3.0 m) where the outgoing and return conductors enter or exit the initiating device, notification appliance, or control unit enclosures
(2) For single raceway drops to individual devices or appliances”


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to ET
Please take the time to finish filling out your profile.


----------

